# Zabbix and web monitoring with libcurl



## Fabio Almeida (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi,

I'm facing a problem with libcurl, trying to monitor web scenarios in Zabbix.
Searched but couldn't find any good material about the problem:

"An unknown option was passed in to libcurl"

Zabbix 3.0.2 on FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p4.

Raised DebugLevel to 5 on Zabbix Server but could not get any clues either.
Searched and posted on Zabbix forum too.

Thanks in advance,
Fabio Almeida


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2016)

I've had that problem too but for the life of me I can't remember how I solved it.


----------



## Fabio Almeida (Jul 6, 2016)

After an upgrade made today, libcurl (via pkg upgrade), zabbix_server recompiled via ports, etc, everything is working.


----------



## Fabio Almeida (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, just today I've had the same problem on another server, the thing is, you must compile curl with "proxy" support.

So the complete solution is:
Disable: LDAP
Enable: Cookies and Proxy

[]'s


----------

